# Monday in the wind



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Got out Monday and they were flying, a lot really high and the rest only in groups of 3s and 4s.Managed 4, shot over a box of shells.($$$$ on those 3in mags they tore my arm up! Could the 3rd picture be a cinny? Also some how big foot showed up, my wife snuck that in. She's about as funny as a pay toilet in a diarrhea ward.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Um you put the shotgun butt up to your shoulder, not your bicep. :shock:

I did break my nose when I was about 17 shooting my 3" magnum wingmaster...don't ask !!!!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

:shock:Why is your bicep all black?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yes that's a cinny. what happened to your bicep? nice shoot!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Um you put the shotgun butt up to your shoulder, not your bicep. :shock:
> 
> I did break my nose when I was about 17 shooting my 3" magnum wingmaster...don't ask !!!![/QUOTE} No kidding ;-) The bruise has faded some, it went from my shoulder down to the elbow. Weirdest thing I've ever had happen shooting and I used to shot clays alot


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Um you put the shotgun butt up to your shoulder, not your bicep. :shock:
> ...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

are you taking any meds? That's a lot of bruising.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> are you taking any meds? That's a lot of bruising.


or perhaps diabetic?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> or perhaps diabetic?


 No meds and no diabetic. Taking the old lady to the doc tomorrow, I'll see if I can get it looked at. Thanks for the thoughts guys.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just a migratory hematoma. You should be shooting a 20 gauge with 2 3/4" 6s. And don't waste bullets on spoonies.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

You need to trim your toenails first, that way you won't trip and shoot from your hip.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I had something that looked like that about 30 years ago but it was from an IV that had come loose on me while in the ER. It's bad when the ER Dr's and nurses know you on a first name basis ...LOL. I am starting to learn now in my older years to let the young bucks do the foolish challenges...however not much I can do about the recurring kidney stones and other issues that come with age. Last time I got kidney stones a few months ago the dr came in and I told her not to worry it was just a kidney stone. She asked if I wanted them to run a cat scan to be sure. Told her no need, after you've had them as many times as I have you know what they are. Told her just look up my records, give me the same treatment you always give me, put on the oxygen mask and I'll see you in 2-3 hours when I wake up. She laughed and said, ok you're the doctor here. She came back and said oh I see why you said that, ok yeah you know the routine, I'll come back and discharge you when you wake up. Honestly I have lost track of the number of times I have been to the er and the number of times I've had kidney stones. The last time I had them was hilarious because the wife was just getting in the mood and we had gone to the bedroom when they hit me, she looked at me and busted out laughing saying that was the dangdest excuse she had ever heard of to not get lucky....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SCtransplant said:


> You need to trim your toenails first, that way you won't trip and shoot from your hip.


 ah ha ha ha haaa;-)


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Why are you shooting mags.? a full choke and a high vel shell in 2 or 3 shot will get just as many birds as a mag. If you are shooting well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was shooting mags because I had them, brought the wrong shells. Normally I shoot 2 3/4 in a 3 shot. I do need to get a full choke, but I've only been hunting 2 years since I took a 25 year lay off. Geese guys celebrate in my fun and success, don't be so critical. Hey I had a great time and am going again tomorrow. Might take the old 16 gauge we will see.(and ya my toenails need trimming but so does the hair on my ***:mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like you had a wonderful hunt, thanks for sharing!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

ram2h2o said:


> Why are you shooting mags.? a full choke and a high vel shell in 2 or 3 shot will get just as many birds as a mag. If you are shooting well.


I love 2/34 4 shot myself


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice shoot!8)


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have some Factor for that bruised arm...... kind of pricey for a guy your size... probably around 2k and only will work for 24 hours... A bruise Luke that will take several doses......... looks like a good time was had!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> I was shooting mags because I had them, brought the wrong shells. Normally I shoot 2 3/4 in a 3 shot. I do need to get a full choke, but I've only been hunting 2 years since I took a 25 year lay off. Geese guys celebrate in my fun and success, don't be so critical. Hey I had a great time and am going again tomorrow. Might take the old 16 gauge we will see.(and ya my toenails need trimming but so does the hair on my ***:mrgreen:


For ducks over decoys, 4s are better than 3s. Also, the last thing you need is a full choke. Don't go any tighter than IC. Trust me, you'll kill more ducks, cripple less and save money.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

The second picture is a pair if cinnamon teal also if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. there nothing wrong shooting spoonies. There no reason for a full choke. get your self a mid range carlson choke and you will be fine. You get a full choke you will miss the close shots.If you are brusing that bad maybe go to auto and that wont happen.,


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Nice job. there nothing wrong shooting spoonies. There no reason for a full choke. get your self a mid range carlson choke and you will be fine. You get a full choke you will miss the close shots.If you are brusing that bad maybe go to auto and that wont happen.,


Hmmm maybe I should do a little hinting for Christmas? A nice 20 gauge auto? Sounds good.;-)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Hmmm maybe I should do a little hinting for Christmas? A nice 20 gauge auto? Sounds good.;-)


A 20 gauge auto would be nice. I really like my M2. You absolutely, positively do not need an aftermarket choke tube. My Benelli came with 5 tubes, if you can't pick one of them for just about any application, a sixth one won't help you. I've been using my IC tube for ducks and geese. Locally, Ive been using the Expert #6s from Wal Mart. They crush ducks. I even shot a double on geese with them a couple of years ago out of an old Benelli BL-4 choked IC and Mod. Actually killed 3 total that day, two of them with the lower barrel, which is IC:



This is the way one of them landed, dead when it hit the ice:



Here's a nice limit with the same gun and load:



Last year in Canada I shot the M2 exclusively with 2 3/4" #4s and the IC tube. Had no trouble at all killing geese at reasonable ranges. I shot one triple and a quadruple with that gun/choke.load combination. There is no need to buy fancy shells, choke tubes, etc. Scout, get under the birds, and work on good concealment. If you devote your time, money and effort to do these things, you'll fool the birds, which is what it's all about. Good luck!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Paddler. I don't buy expensive shells, Walmart @ $5.00 a box works. although I did have to buy a case of 16 gauge at Cabelas because the only single boxes were 16,00 bucks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Thanks Paddler. I don't buy expensive shells, Walmart @ $5.00 a box works. although I did have to buy a case of 16 gauge at Cabelas because the only single boxes were 16,00 bucks


$5.00 a box?

Using lead?

Have a time machine?

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oops! Those were for doves Goob thanks for keeping me straight.


----------

